# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Assistant Operations Manager/Warehouse Manager - U.S.Art Company

## JasonO

http://www.westmuse.org/job_board/assistant-operations-managerwarehouse-manager



*Assistant Operations Manager/Warehouse Manager**Post Date:*Friday, January 29, 2016

*Company Name:*U.S.Art Company

*Address:*921 W. Walnut Street

Compton, CA 90220


*Contact Name:*Jennifer Gray

*Phone:*877-528-7278

*Email:*jgray@usart.com

*Job Description:*U.S.Art Company is searching for an experienced art handler/registrar who can assist with daily vehicle operations and warehouse/storage management. This position requires an understanding of the safe handling of fine art, the proper storage conditions, and an attention to detail. The successful candidate must be able to work independently in a fast paced environment.
The ideal candidate will be a highly organized, quick-thinking, detail oriented person with solid computer skills, pleasant phone manner, excellent communication skills, and knowledge of fine art and/or fine art transportation. Ability to problem solve is a must. The position does require some heavy lifting.
This is a salaried, full-time position (40+ hrs/week M-F) with additional hours as needed to meet client deadlines. *Salary commensurate with experience.*
To apply please submit a resume and cover letter detailing experience, interests, and salary history/requirements to:jgray@usart.com or fax to 310-886-0120.

----------

